# Thinking of switching to just a Weber 26” kettle



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 29, 2021)

So as of now I have a Weber 22” kettle and a 22” WSM. The most I’ll smoke is a couple butts or coupe racks of ribs. I bought the 22” WSM bc I made the mistake on my first smoker (mes30) of not opting for the bigger one, and didn’t want to end up trimming ribs/brisket. I like the WSM but to me it’s kinda a pain to use. Easy to control temp but I have to keep it in my back yard, my kids are usually playing in the front, and honestly for the amount of food I use  it for cleanup is a pain as far as emptying the charcoal, cleaning the water pan and cover even though I foil them.. I’m thinking since my Weber kettle 22” has seen better days (an auto accident, involving my Silverado haha, two moves across country, being used 4-5 times per week ext.) that if I sell the WSM and pick up a 26” kettle I’ll be able to do all in one. By that I mean smoke and cook grill.  I use my 22” kettle to smoke all the time and it’s so easy, just lacks rack space. Does anyone have any input on their 26” kettle or think I’d be a fool for switching to just that to smoke/grill


----------



## kruizer (Jun 29, 2021)

You can't go wrong with a Weber kettle. Go for it.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 29, 2021)

I have many cookers, a 22” kettle among them. I would have to say if I could only have one, and I didn’t cook for a lot of people, the 26” kettle is most likely what I would go to. Great all around for sure.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 29, 2021)

I have 2 Weber 22" kettles and I'd love to have the 26", maybe it will happen soon. In my opinion, you absolutely can't go wrong with the 26", get it....


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 29, 2021)

Go big or go home!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 29, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Does anyone have any input on their 26” kettle or think I’d be a fool for switching to just that to smoke/grill


Well , I like to have options . I would not go to just one these days , but I have the room and my kids are grown . I would keep the 22 and get a 26 . I agree with you on the WSM's . Fun to use , but just kind of a pain . 
I only smoke on my 26 . Grill on the 22 . 
What people don't realize , is that a 26 " kettle is a heavier gauge metal all around . Has to be to support the span . Makes it a great option to smoke with .The cooking grate has a support truss underneath . I love mine , and I know you would too . A lot of room on the 26 . But I would keep your 22 also .


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 29, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Well , I like to have options . I would not go to just one these days , but I have the room and my kids are grown . I would keep the 22 and get a 26 . I agree with you on the WSM's . Fun to use , but just kind of a pain .
> I only smoke on my 26 . Grill on the 22 .
> What people don't realize , is that a 26 " kettle is a heavier gauge metal all around . Has to be to support the span . Makes it a great option to smoke with .The cooking grate has a support truss underneath . I love mine , and I know you would too . A lot of room on the 26 . But I would keep your 22 also .
> View attachment 501853
> ...



Nice set up!


----------



## krj (Jun 29, 2021)

I wish Weber would just release a 26" WSM.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 29, 2021)

I have all three, the 22" kettle, 26" kettle and the 22" WSM. The WSM hasn't seen the light of day for more then a year now. It's basically become a cheese smoker. The 22" gets all my high heat cooks with the Vortex(I won't use the Vortex in my 26 because to the damage it's caused to the lid of the 22"). The 26" is now my goto smoker/grill. I mostly use it with the SnS or the charcoal baskets. If I were to sell one it would be the WSM, but like Chop I have room for all three.

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 29, 2021)

I'd go for the 26! Especially for the reason as 

 chopsaw
 picture showed... major real estate! I should too, just hoping to find a decent priced used one. 

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 29, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Nice set up!


Thanks . There's another 22" kettle , an MES 30 and a Blackstone out there too . 
Old pic , but here's a view from the other side . Pre 26" . I cut up the hot tub to make room for it . 









krj said:


> I wish Weber would just release a 26" WSM.


26" Performer is my wish .


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 29, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks . There's another 22" kettle , an MES 30 and a Blackstone out there too .
> Old pic , but here's a view from the other side . Pre 26" . I cut up the hot tub to make room for it .
> View attachment 501867
> 
> ...


 I like it!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks for the input everyone. Looks like my pretty much new WSM will be posted for sale haha


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 29, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. Looks like my pretty much new WSM will be posted for sale haha




 gmc2003
 opened my eyes to the 26 . I honestly never even knew they made one . I absolutely love it . I get 10 hours with the snake method @ 260 ish . 
My system is to set it up the night before a smoke . Everything ready to go . The morning of all I have to do is light it and put the meat on . 
Mine with a cover was right around $400 I think .


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 29, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> gmc2003
> opened my eyes to the 26 . I honestly never even knew they made one . I absolutely love it . I get 10 hours with the snake method @ 260 ish .
> My system is to set it up the night before a smoke . Everything ready to go . The morning of all I have to do is light it and put the meat on .
> Mine with a cover was right around $400 I think .



haha I can already hear my wife now....”where are you planning on putting this one”


----------



## motocrash (Jun 29, 2021)

See what happens when you click on threads from dudes in VT and MO?  
I too want a 26.....


chopsaw said:


> 26" Performer is my wish .


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jun 29, 2021)

I just picked up a 26” at a steal of a deal a couple of weeks ago.  I’ve used it a few times now and I must say it’s bad to the bone! Smoked 2 slabs of BB’s last week and controlling the temp and burn time using the snake method was a breeze. I also have a 22”, 18” Jumbo Joe and a small reverse flow offset. 
If you find a good used 26” I’d recommend jumping on it. You will not regret it.

JR


----------



## JCAP (Jun 29, 2021)

I posted something last week about selling my 22in WSM and picking up an 18in WSM because the 22 is just so big and I never need all the space. But now this has me thinking....

I agree the 22in WSM is a big pain to use when you're not cooking that much stuff. Still a killer smoker though.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 29, 2021)

I still have my  Weber from 1986.  The kettle measures very close to 27 inches.  It has never let me down.  I would like to replace the grill grates with stainless steel.  I have also toyed with the thought of getting the Weber Ranch grill. If only it would show up on WOOT at a ridiculous price!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2021)

Gosh now you guys have me looking for a place to put a 26” kettle on my patio. I bet the extra space is hard to beat.
Al


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 8, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> 26" Performer is my wish .


Mine too … so I settled for a 22 Performer. Just put it together yesterday. Pics and maiden voyage next day or two


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 9, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> so I settled for a 22 Performer. Just put it together yesterday. Pics and maiden voyage next day or two


Looking forward to the pics . I got surprised with a Performer Deluxe for fathers day , back in 2006 . Still in great shape . Does all my charcoal grilling .


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 9, 2021)

That still looks great. Looking forward to using it, and new thread started.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 31, 2021)

I just found a Weber 26 new for 319.00........I better not!


----------

